# Windows 10



## KCI (Aug 3, 2015)

My dh downloaded the new windows 10 and has had nothing but trouble.  He can't sign on...put in our email address and password and it refuses it.  Anyone else had this problem.  I am not putting it on my laptop until his problem is rectified.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2015)

One should make sure their Microsoft username/password are current, and that you know them before starting the upgrade. They are sticklers for security. He may have to use your laptop and do a password reset, then use the new one to move the upgrade along.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 3, 2015)

KCI said:


> My dh downloaded the new windows 10 and has had nothing but trouble.  He can't sign on...put in our email address and password and it refuses it.  Anyone else had this problem.  I am not putting it on my laptop until his problem is rectified.



Should be an easy fix... from Microsoft's help site.  If you are not on Windows 8, then click the drop-down in the upper right to change to your current version.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/what-do-forget-windows-password#1TC=windows-8


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2015)

What happen if you do not install Window 10?


----------



## Brett (Aug 3, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> What happen if you do not install Window 10?



I suppose then you stay at Windows 7 or 8 or 9

or whatever


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> What happen if you do not install Window 10?



You keep the operating system you have. It's not mandatory. But eventually, what you have won't be supported. You'll find stuff that Win10 does that you'll want. You will possibly want to try Edge browser. You'll see others using the personal assistant, Cortana. And finally, when your computer finally wears out, or will no longer run current software, your next (Windows) computer will run Win10 or whatever it morphs into.

But nobody makes you change. You could still use a Commodore 64, but it wouldn't do much.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 3, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> What happen if you do not install Window 10?



You'll still own a better computer than anyone with a Mac...  

:hysterical:


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 3, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> What happen if you do not install Window 10?



You can continue using Windows 95, but you'll be 20 years in the past.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> You'll still own a better computer than anyone with a Mac...
> 
> :hysterical:




IBM doesn't agree with you. ROFL

http://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-is-buying-thousands-of-employees-macs-2015-5


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 3, 2015)

*Beware!*

http://facecrooks.com/Internet-Safe...Share-Your-Wi-Fi-Password-With-Facebook.html/


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I will down load next week.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> IBM doesn't agree with you. ROFL
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-is-buying-thousands-of-employees-macs-2015-5



Dang it!  I figured I could get away with that comment in a thread titled _Windows 10_!


----------



## KCI (Aug 4, 2015)

How do you know what your Microsoft username and password are?  No one has ever asked me for mine (if I even have one).


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2015)

KCI said:


> How do you know what your Microsoft username and password are?  No one has ever asked me for mine (if I even have one).



I think my postulating may have simply contributed to muddying the situation. After re-reading the OP, it seems to be a simple email access problem. Sorry for the confusion on my part.

Good Luck.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 4, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> It's the one you (or DH) might have used to sign on to any MS site. Like (username)@outlook.com, or (username)@ Skype.com, or other MS site. It would probably be linked to an email address you could use to request a password reset. Probably the one the request to install Win10 came in to.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't even know why, or if, it's requested in order to set up a new operating system. That was just a guess. Does the computer in question access your router? That might be that SSID/password it's after.




Sorry, I have to jump in because you are leading the op astray by guessing and bringing up router passwords.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/passwords-in-windows-8-faq

OP - When setting up Windows its possible to have it automatically log in to a Microsoft account (Hotmail, MSN), a local machine user account, or no account / password at all.  It would depend on what you chose when you first took the computer out of the box and started up for the first time, when it runs through the initial setup


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2015)

KCI said:


> My dh downloaded the new windows 10 and has had nothing but trouble. * He can't sign on...put in our email address and password* and 'it' refuses 'it'.  Anyone else had this problem.  I am not putting 'it' on my laptop until his problem is rectified.



Sorry about the confusion on my part. Can you sign on to your email from a different computer? If so, and the problem is only on the newly loaded OS computer, you should be able to request that exact email address and password from the provider. I had a similar issue when I first got a new computer setting up my email. It seems I was constantly making a small typo over and over, and duh- no wonder 'it' wouldn't accept it. In my case the problem was operator error.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 4, 2015)

See post #3 in this thread if you need to reset your password.


----------



## pittle (Aug 5, 2015)

We have upgraded 4 computers to Windows 10 since Friday.  We had reserved the upgrade and it just popped up Thursday on the first one and asked if I was ready to upgrade or schedule it.  I chose schedule thinking I would wait a month or so, but I only had Thursday, Friday, or Saturday to choose from.  I chose Saturday a 6PM so that I would have time to do a back-up and an image before I did it.  It went flawlessly.

I like it.  I like Edge, but have not been able to fined an Ad Blocker for it.  It sure has zillions of ads, even when I opted out of most everything.  So, for now, I am staying with Firefox with AdBlocker Plus for my default browser. and I can keep my favorites folders in the left sidebar.  I still click on the Edge a couple of times a day just to become familiar with it.


----------



## KCI (Aug 5, 2015)

I downloaded Windows 10 on my laptop yesterday and it went smoothly and since I changed the password (we both use the same ones) even dh seems to be having no problems.  My only problem so far is all the files in My Documents became read only files.  I have Office 2010.  I spent a lot of time on live chat with Microsoft today and thought he had fixed it BUT I found out after we signed off that was not the case.  So I went into My Docs and saved each "read only" file to a slightly different name and eliminated the originals and now have solved my own problem.  The techie tried to talk me into Windows 365 office program ($99 a year but you get unconditional help).  I told them I know how to use my program and at my age just trying to adjust to windows 10 is enough for now.  I did put Internet Explorer as my default browser but do check out Edge periodically.  Our Norton system sent some message when Edge was the default saying Edge didn't accept add ons like Norton or something of that nature.  So we are solving each issue we face and slowly are getting familiar with all this new stuff.  'We found that when I made a change to my system, it changed his also so we went into settings and unsynced our systems so now we can have different desktop photos, etc.  Thanks for all the advice given.  Always can count on Tuggers to come to the aid of the helpless.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2015)

The reason it doesn't like your Norton or other anti-malware stuff is that Microsoft Security Essentials is built-in to Win10. The add-ons just duplicate what's there and will be continually updated when new malware comes along. The aftermarket add-ons only update when you tell them to update.

And yes, Office 365 is a subscription for $99/yr. I wonder what will happen with Adobe Open Office and Win10.

Jim


----------



## KCI (Aug 6, 2015)

Well I turned on my system today and everything I changed from read only is back to being read only today.  I am beyond ticked off!  I will try today to change back to Windows 7 because I can't spend half my day changing files only to have them back to read only the next day.  UGH!  Think carefully before you switch to W10.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 6, 2015)

Possibly too late, but at this point I'd say stick with it.  Especially if this is the only problem you are experiencing.  I did a quick search and do see that others have reported a similar issue.  

Follow the steps here (from a MS engineer) and then read the last post and see if those steps solve your problem.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...n7-to-10/411c2358-28d9-49e2-a841-88f3a61e776c


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 6, 2015)

KCI said:


> Well I turned on my system today and everything I changed from read only is back to being read only today.  I am beyond ticked off!  I will try today to change back to Windows 7 because I can't spend half my day changing files only to have them back to read only the next day.  UGH!  Think carefully before you switch to W10.



I'm sticking with Windows 7 until my laptop or I die whichever comes first.  If it is my laptop, my new one will no doubt come with Windows 10 loaded which will allow me to avoid having to navigate the upgrade.

George


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Windows 10 bugs emerge*

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/08/06/windows-10bugs-emerge/



> After a week of constant use, I’ve found it to be buggy compared to Windows 8.1. While not surprising for a new operating system, the point is that some less-adventurous consumers may want to wait to upgrade.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> *Windows 10 bugs emerge*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/08/06/windows-10bugs-emerge/



Thanks for the update and web link.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> *Windows 10 bugs emerge*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/08/06/windows-10bugs-emerge/



Yeah. Thanks. I was able to use the linked article- and links embedded therein to get access to MS's update site and get in my request for Win10 (yeah, I know I said I was gonna wait). It also has instructions to do a Windows update to check if your drivers are up-to-date and the machine is ready to upgrade. There was also a lengthy list of the (daily- even hourly) updates to Win10. Yes, there have been some bugs uncovered. Some are surprises, and some, not so surprising- like that since MS is rolling out their new Edge browser, Firefox doesn't work so well.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2015)

As I said in the previous post, I requested the upgrade- even though I said I was going to wait. Liar, liar, pants on  fire. Got the email back that said it would be coming along in days- or weeks. Well, lo and behold 3 hours later it was downloaded and ready to install. A couple of clicks to check if my hardware was compatible, and a screen said to go away and let it do it's thing for a while. Less than 2 hours later it was done. I let it install in 'express' mode, 'cause I was fixing dinner. 

Long story short, it was painless. And I like it. My pictures re available with a click- or touch in the 'new' Start menu. I wondered how to shut down the computer, 'cause swiping in from the right border doesn't produce a menu, but 'Power' is one of the selections in the Start Menu. Leave it to Windows to have you click 'Start' to shut down. The more things change, the more they're the same.

Still have some customizing to do, but it seems manageable.

Jim


----------



## Sandy (Aug 7, 2015)

Dedided to get a chromebook for my needs.

I will wait a bit to load Windows 10 on my desktop. I never got used to Windows 8 after all, and I hate the learning curve. Most times when I use my desktop, I go to the older version of Windows to find myself around. 

Meanwhile, I decided to ditch my older laptop which was running Windows Vista    and get a chromebook. I am VERY HAPPY.  My research confirmed its popularity, ease of use, and growing acceptance. was worried about not being able to use my Word files, power points, etc.  Free cloud storage, anti-virus built in...Not a problem at all!  Well under $200 - and I probably couldn't even load Windows 10 on this old laptop at any cost!

Here is some of the research I considered: 

Top 10 reasons to consider a chromebook:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebqDVB2xYXo

https://www.google.com/chromebook/about/


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Office 365 is a subscription for $99/yr. I wonder what will happen with Adobe Open Office and Win10.
> 
> Jim



Well, to answer my own question, Adobe Open Office 4.1.1 is the newest, most current version, and after a couple of tests, it loaded (on Win 10),  it opened the documents I have, and seems to be just as stable as it was on Win8.1 and below.

For my purposes, I see no reason to get involved with Office 365. So there, take that, Microsoft!

Jim


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 7, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I wondered how to shut down the computer, 'cause swiping in from the right border doesn't produce a menu, but 'Power' is one of the selections in the Start Menu.


 
Swiping in from the right does produce a menu, different from 8.1 menu.  I am not in front of my computer so don't recall if power options were on it, but it was like a notification center and has quick action tasks (e.g., wifi, bluetooth, et al.)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Swiping in from the right does produce a menu, different from 8.1 menu.  I am not in front of my computer so don't recall if power options were on it, but it was like a notification center and has quick action tasks (e.g., wifi, bluetooth, et al.)



Yeah, that's called the 'Action Center'. There's a link where you can sign up for Office 365 as well as some settings- like Airplane Mode, 'Rotation lock', Bluetooth settings, Note, and some other stuff. Kinda handy, really. But 'Power' is found by either touching the 'Windows' icon (lower left of the screen) or the Windows key on the keyboard. Power (sleep, shut down, restart) choices are at lower left.  Once you catch on to MS's age-old trick of pushing 'Start' to shut it down (???) it all makes sense.

Windows 10 has made my touch-screen 'convertible' (it folds the keyboard back into a tablet-like device) much more functional than 8.1 ever did. I'm glad I made the change.

IMO, this SHOULD have been the successor to Windows 7 instead of 8.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Aug 7, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Windows 10 has made my touch-screen 'convertible' (it folds the keyboard back into a tablet-like device) much more functional than 8.1 ever did. I'm glad I made the change.
> 
> Jim



  Good to know.  What specifically makes it more functional?  I have a similar 2-in-1 laptop, but haven't yet upgraded (just lazy) to Windows 10.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2015)

Elan said:


> Good to know.  What specifically makes it more functional?  I have a similar 2-in-1 laptop, but haven't yet upgraded (just lazy) to Windows 10.



Partly that in Windows 8, a casual swipe of the pointer would zoom the content in or out, and in 10 one needs to first go to settings to zoom. I know that is a hardware issue with just my notebook, but nonetheless 10 remedied it. And the functionality of the Windows key, or Windows symbol (bottom left) or Windows button when in tablet mode are just more functional. They DO more.


----------



## VicB (Aug 8, 2015)

*Windows 10 Deal or No Deal?*



pittle said:


> We have upgraded 4 computers to Windows 10 since Friday.  We had reserved the upgrade and it just popped up Thursday on the first one and asked if I was ready to upgrade or schedule it.  I chose schedule thinking I would wait a month or so, but I only had Thursday, Friday, or Saturday to choose from.  I chose Saturday a 6PM so that I would have time to do a back-up and an image before I did it.  It went flawlessly.
> 
> I like it.  I like Edge, but have not been able to fined an Ad Blocker for it.  It sure has zillions of ads, even when I opted out of most everything.  So, for now, I am staying with Firefox with AdBlocker Plus for my default browser. and I can keep my favorites folders in the left sidebar.  I still click on the Edge a couple of times a day just to become familiar with it.



Here are a few of my observations:

Do not click a link offering a free upgrade to Windows 10 - it is Ransomware and very nasty problem
If you have Windows Automatic Updates turned on (and you should). you will be notified when upgrade is available to you
When upgrading you will lose ALL of your cookies that remember your logins and passwords so make a list of those first
Favorites Bar (if you use it) will be lost but under "Settings" you can restore it along with all of your "Favorites" 
It is probably safer to wait until service pack 1 is out once they have fixed the bugs that show up. You have 12 months for the free upgrade
Many API's will not work, you will find some videos on web sites won't work. YouTube videos won't work initially but after about 3-5 minutes they begin to work.
If you find a link that does not work, you have the option in "Settings" to open with Internet Explorer

I found my computer to be very unstable after upgrading. Outlook 2010 crashed every 30 minutes for about three hours. I was almost ready to pull the plug and downgrade. Now, 36 hours later, it has become very stable. If you hated Windows 8x, you will really enjoy Windows 10, bet of both worlds in my opinion. they still have removed Windows Media Player so you can pay $15 for a stripped down version of download some of the free players.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 8, 2015)

Windows 10 Forced Updates Causing Endless Crash Loops - by Gordon Kelly/ Tech/ forbes.com

"I think we can now all agree: Microsoft MSFT +0.3%’s hardline policy on Windows 10’s forced updates is silly. Very silly. Since launching nine days ago Windows Update has sent out an unstable graphics driver which switched off monitors, a buggy security patch which corrupted Windows Explorer and there are now widespread reports that a third update is causing Window 10 machines to crash over and over again…

The patch in question is KB3081424 (ironically enough a roll-up of bug fixes) and during its update process affected users find it fails and triggers the message: “We couldn’t complete the updates, undoing the changes.” Undoing them results in a mandatory system reboot, but as soon as the user logs back on Windows 10’s update process kicks in and tries to install KB3081424 again..."





Windows 10 will be great, but it needs more time – Image credit Microsoft



Richard


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 8, 2015)

*Good Win 10 download experience*

I was able to download it by my little old self! I had trouble with Cortana but flipped a switch I read about and it worked. However, I am having problems with Cortana now. :-(
She keeps say "something's not right."

Cortana fun video www.screencast.com/t/n2YrdnKO


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 8, 2015)

VicB said:


> Here are a few of my observations:
> 
> When upgrading you will lose ALL of your cookies that remember your logins and passwords so make a list of those first



All of my passwords and cookies ported over when I ported over my favorites.  I'm all good.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> All of my passwords and cookies ported over when I ported over my favorites.  I'm all good.



Mine didn't, and I'm not 100% thrilled with the way Edge imported my Favorites, but I don't have so many that I can't rebuild a fav's list in short order. In fact it wouldn't hurt me to prune out some stale ones that I haven't opened for a few years.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 8, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> All of my passwords and cookies ported over when I ported over my favorites.  I'm all good.



My passwords, cookies, and frustrations with 8.1 all ported over perfectly.  From my perspective, this in't a new OS, but a new skin put on the 8 OS to halt complaints about the missing start button.  My applications still run painfully slow.  Outlook won't download any of my Hotmail emails that came after 3/24, the day I originally bought a new laptop and set up Outlook, then decided I didn't like the laptop and returned it.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2015)

Jestjoan said:


> I was able to download it by my little old self! I had trouble with Cortana but flipped a switch I read about and it worked. However, I am having problems with Cortana now. :-(
> She keeps say "something's not right."
> 
> Cortana video www.screencast.com/t/n2YrdnKO



The video is kinda cute to make Cortana seem less daunting for new users. Not so much to give users an idea how to make it a valuable digital assistant. Like telling 'her' where you work, and having 'her' check your route there against traffic reports- re-routing you if there is a problem on your usual route.

As to your problem with it, it worked for a while. I'd guess there is a setting switched off somewhere. Check troubleshooting on the Web. Is it connected to the internet? Can you type a simple question in the search box? (What time is it?) Is your computer's microphone on? Does it hear you? I had to read a script to get 'her' used to my voice. There isn't that much that the individual user can screw up for Cortana not to work. It's built into the OS, and if your computer has a good broadband connection, and the computer's microphone is on (can you make a Skype call?), there's not much else to set. Even though the DS is in charge of Cortana and Bing apps, just between us, Amazon Echo is a better digital assistant/media player. DS seemed a little put out when I told him that. I've had Cortana in my phone for a couple of years.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 8, 2015)

Jestjoan said:


> I was able to download it by my little old self! I had trouble with Cortana but flipped a switch I read about and it worked. However, I am having problems with Cortana now. :-(
> She keeps say "something's not right."
> 
> Cortana video www.screencast.com/t/n2YrdnKO


Cute video! I laughed a few times... thanks for sharing.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 9, 2015)

I haven't had any problems once I got used to it.  And I was able to import all my old 'favorites.'   So far, so good.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 9, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> My passwords, cookies, and frustrations with 8.1 all ported over perfectly.  From my perspective, this in't a new OS, but a new skin put on the 8 OS to halt complaints about the missing start button.  My applications still run painfully slow.  Outlook won't download any of my Hotmail emails that came after 3/24, the day I originally bought a new laptop and set up Outlook, then decided I didn't like the laptop and returned it.



Sounds more like a computer problem than an OS problem! Processor, memory, etc. I don't know anything about Outlook but it appears your not the only one with this problem https://www.google.com/search?q=outlook will not download hotmail&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## KCI (Aug 9, 2015)

I gave up and went to the Microsoft Store in Sarasota yesterday.  No one seemed to have any idea why all my documents were now read only.  They tried multiple things, even reinstalled Office 2010.  Nothing worked so they took MS10 out and went back to Windows 7.  But guess what??? my docs are still all read only, which they were not before I loaded 10.  So after an hour and a half, I agreed to leave the laptop there so they can analyze it.  Funny that the system was working perfect until I loaded 10 and now no one seems to know how to get me back to that stage.  Can't wait till they call to tell me what they found...probably need a whole new laptop, right???  Today my dh got rid of 10 and went back to 7.  His laptop, which I am using, was doing all sorts of nutty things, i.e.....could not connect with Gmail, kept telling us every program we tried to open wasn't responding, etc.  We never had these issues before so I have to blame it on 10.  I wish all of you who have downloaded it the best of luck.


----------



## persia (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm usually on to new MS operating systems very quickly but the job I got when I returned home is in a pure Apple shop, thousands of Macs, iPads, and iPhones. We've already pushed out Office 2016 to pretty much everyone. It doesn't look like a lot of new features have been added but rather the interface is cleaner. Outlook no longer looks like the dog's breakfast it was, but has a nice clean, uncluttered look. In general I like the direction Microsoft has taken Office.

Looking at Windows 10 I must say I like Microsoft's Siri clone Cortana on the desktop, although I have to set my location to US to make it work, so not really practical in a business here yet. I run 10 in a WMWare virtual machine and it appears quicker than 8.1.


----------



## VicB (Aug 10, 2015)

Here are a few thoughts on my recent upgrade experience:


DO NOT click on a link in an E-mail offering the free upgrade. It is ransomware and is a very nasty virus and expensive to remove
Windows Automatic Update (which you should always have turned on) will notify you when the upgrade is ready for you to install.
For the first morning of the upgrade, Windows 10 was very unstable. Outlook 10 kept crashing every 15 minutes. After about four hours, it seemed like everyone began to play nice
If you had windows 8, you will love Windows 10. Tiles are back but very user friendly and the START button is back
Internet Explorer is now Edge and not all web sites are ready for it. You do have an option in Settings to open a web page using IE.
Windows Media Player is gone and if you want it back it is $15 but a stripped down version. There are better ones out there for free
YouTube videos won't play at first - you will get an error. After about two minutes (and having opened them using IE, they start to play).
Be sure to write down (if you haven't already) all your logins and passwords. all of your cookies will be gone. You will have to restore your Favorites and the Favorites Bar but it is not automatic
iTunes WILL NOT WORK - no surprise. Why would Apple play nice. There is not an ETA on an update. If you plug in an iPhone, ITunes will not launch (even version 12.2). Guess Apple does not want me to buy anything more from their store

Lots more to explore. They also offer an option to create a PIN instead of using your previous password. Also, WebEx, the conferencing tool does not work currently with Windows 10. Not sure about GotoMeeting or GotoWebinar. Many API's won't work until they are rewritten for Windows 10 so there may be more surprises down the road. 

Unless you HAVE to upgrade or buy a new computer, it may be better to wait for Service Pack 1 so that the these bugs will be worked out.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2015)

KCI said:


> I gave up and went to the Microsoft Store in Sarasota yesterday.  No one seemed to have any idea why all my documents were now *read only*.  They tried multiple things, even reinstalled Office 2010.  Nothing worked so they took MS10 out and went back to Windows 7.  But guess what??? my docs are still all read only, which they were not before I loaded 10.  So after an hour and a half, I agreed to leave the laptop there so they can analyze it.  Funny that the system was working perfect until I loaded 10 and now no one seems to know how to get me back to that stage.  .



This is a known problem. I found several references to it in the 'help desk' stuff I was looking through. Perhaps a fix will appear before you bail entirely. But whatever.

Turns out I came across a snag. My computer hangs up when downloading apps acquired from the App store, or as part of Windows. I reset, scanned, twiddled and diddled. The only thing I see to do is to un- and reinstall Windows 10 or revert to Windows 8.1. So I've put my stepson on it at the home office in Redmond.  Time will tell what comes of it.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> This is a known problem. I found several references to it in the 'help desk' stuff I was looking through. Perhaps a fix will appear before you bail entirely. But whatever.
> 
> Turns out I came across a snag. My computer hangs up when downloading apps acquired from the App store, or as part of Windows. I reset, scanned, twiddled and diddled. The only thing I see to do is to un- and reinstall Windows 10 or revert to Windows 8.1. So I've put my stepson on it at the home office in Redmond.  Time will tell what comes of it.



Are you using Windows 10 or Windows 8.1 now(today)?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> .... So I've put my stepson on it at the home office in Redmond. ....



Ha, Ha ... I had a sister who first worked at Triangle Research Park in NC; then went to work at Boca Raton, Fl for years; then got a new job, in a Houston, TX area (Harris County). Had NO interest in getting transfer to Palo Alto, Ca headquarters from outside of Houston. Took many business trips to Redmond, Wa.

And that is WHO I put onto my tech problems ... usually, those issues get solved with a NEW BOX being dropped shipped to my front door step. :hysterical:

And another sister, has a slightly different version on how to solve her computer issues ... same solution.:rofl:


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> You'll still own a better computer than anyone with a Mac...
> 
> :hysterical:




Window 10 = No Way, No Pay!  

After 33+ years of Microsoft, I'm switching back to Apple after the 1st of the year: I'm done with Microsoft .   I'm waiting for the new Intel Skylake chip to be incorporated into the iMac 5K/Retina .  Then about 2 years later, I'll pick-up a MacBook Pro, right before I retire.   (Yippee to both)

For working with videos, pictures, and music (for my guitars), you can't beat Apple.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Turns out I came across a snag. My computer hangs up when downloading apps acquired from the App store, or as part of Windows. I reset, scanned, twiddled and diddled. The only thing I see to do is to un- and reinstall Windows 10 or revert to Windows 8.1. So I've put my stepson on it at the home office in Redmond.  Time will tell what comes of it.



Update: A day or two after I posted this, I went to the Microsoft Forums, described by problem, and tried a couple of the scans and stuff suggested there. No joy. Then the next day, last Wednesday, I set up a 'call me' appointment on that site. A technician called, right on time. He was able to take over my PC from his location in the Philippines. He ran the same scans I had run, but knew to start my computer in 'Safe Mode', which the DIY instructions had omitted or I could have fixed it myself. He also removed some malware, and bloatware while he worked on it, all the time with me on the phone.

Long story short (it was a 2 hour process- mostly waiting while the computer ran scans) the problem was resolved. Windows 10 made my Lenovo Yoga 2 into a new computer. I have almost forgotten Windows 8.1 existed.

Apparently enough people had had the 'downloads not downloading' problem that the fix was put in an automatic update that came out over the weekend- or so my step-son told me last night.

I'm a happy camper. Hope all you other Windows users have as good an outcome (preferably without  having to call support).

Jim


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 17, 2015)

*Printer will not work*

Spent 8 hours loading Microsoft 10,then about 8 hours getting my printer to work. When the new Windows was loaded the driver was taken out and I had one heck of a time getting Windows 10 to recognize my  new ly installed driver. Lucky Contera didn't scould me for my language.


----------

